# ethernet and network controller drivers



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a gateway mx6131. I recently installed a new hard drive and performed the restore with the restore disk provided by gateway. All drivers installed except ethernet and network controllers. There is a yellow questionmark on both.

bcm5701 gigabit ethernet

ethernet id: pc\ven_14e&dev_170c&subsys_0360107b&rev_02\4&25b5b5b1e3&0&00f0

Network id: pc\ven_14e&dev_4318&subsys_044914e&rev_02\\4&25b5b1e3&0&&20f0


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum


http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?param=mx6131&st=kw


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

i downloaded from gateway. the files extracted bot when i put in c:\cabs for the location to search i receive a message stating that the location you specified does not contain any device information files


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

is c:\cabs where you extracted the files to?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Please confirm the Hardware IDs

ethernet id: pc\ven_14e * &dev_170c&subsys_0360107b&rev_02\4&25b5b5b1e3&0&00f0

Network id: pc\ven_14e * &dev_4318&subsys_044914e&rev_02\\4&25b5b1e3&0&&20f0 

* denotes a missing number


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks I was missing the i. files were extracted to c:\cabs\d00394-002-001\2000\yk50x86.cat


ethernet id: pci\ven_14e * &dev_170c&subsys_0360107b&rev_02\4&25b5b5b1e3&0&00f0

Network id: pci\ven_14e * &dev_4318&subsys_044914e&rev_02\\4&25b5b1e3&0&&20f0


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did the driver install?


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

no. I believe that the driver listed on gateway web site for the mx6131 is incorrect . when i look at the setup information its for a marvell yukon ethernet controller. The one installed is a bcm5701 gigabit ethernet.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See if this one works

http://download.cnet.com/BCM5701-Gigabit-Ethernet/3000-2112_4-71305.html


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

when click on the download button it says the webpage test.update.microsoft.com cannot be found


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

bummer . . try this one:

http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netxtreme_desktop.php


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you post the correct Hardware IDs again?


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

how do i install.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Manual install through the Device Manager
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can you post the correct Hardware IDs again?


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

ethernet id: pci\ven_14e * &dev_170c&subsys_0360107b&rev_02\4&25b5b5b1e3&0&00f0

Network id: pci\ven_14e * &dev_4318&subsys_044914e&rev_02\\4&25b5b1e3&0&&20f0


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

* whats the number?

Example
pci\ven_14e * &dev_4318&subsys_044914e

is it

pci\ven_14e4&dev_4318&subsys_044914e


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

yes

network id: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_044914E4&REV_02\4&25B5B1E3&0&20F0


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*network id*: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_044914E4&REV_02\4&25B5B1E3&0&20F0 

Broadcom wireless LAN driver (Network)

See if this Gateway one will install
http://support.gateway.com/support/...work DriversVersion: 3.100.64.1&uid=285751507


*ethernet id*: pci\ven_14e4&dev_170c&subsys_0360107b&rev_02\4&25b5b5b1e3&0&00f0

Try this one for the LAN (ethernet)
It comes up as a Broadcom 4401 not Broadcom 5701
http://support.gateway.com/support/...ed ControllerRevision: 4.27.0.0&uid=285753354


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

You are great. It worked. I just have one more left and that is the ethernet controller.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I edited my previous post to include the ethernet controller.

Let me know if that gets installed.

Extact the driver to a folder and manually update the driver through the Device Manager to where you extracted the driver to.

Bill


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

Really not sure of the correct way to install through device manager. Tried 2 ways did not install. I have to go to work now be back at 9:30. can you give me a brief instructions. thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Download this driver (you may have already done so)
http://support.gateway.com/support/...ed ControllerRevision: 4.27.0.0&uid=285753354

Make a new folder say in My Documents and name it *LAN*
*Extract* (Unzip) the file you downloaded to the *LAN* folder you made in My Documents

Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select: Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to (the LAN folder you made in My Documents.
XP should install the driver.


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

cannot install. Shows as a notepad when downloaded


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK, 
I think you are having issues seeing it is a ZIP file
Lets try this

Left Click on the file
Select Run
Files will be extracted to the C: Drive
C:\Cabs\D00267-001-001

Open the Device Manager
Right Click on the Ethernet Controller
Select: Update Driver
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select: Browse and Browse to 
C:\Cabs\D00267-001-001\Drivers\WinXP folder

Select:Next 
See if XP will install the drivers


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

Im back. I apologize for the delay been working a lot of hours. It worked thanks a bunch I don't know what I would have done without you. I have one more problem. no sound


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I was not aware of the sound issue, nothing was posted about that.

So now are both network controllers up and running?

Can you post the Hardware ID of ALL the remaining errors in the Device Manager

Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


Was SP3 part of the install or was it downloaded?

Bill


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

yes they both are working. I do not have any more yellow marks there just nothing installed for sound.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Was SP3 part of the install or was it downloaded?

What is listed in the Device Manager under Sound, Video and Game controllers?


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

Work schedule been keeping me busy. Sorry for the delay. Under sound, video and game controllers are

audio codecs
game port for ch products gamecard 3
legacy audio drivers
legacy video capture devices
media control devices
unimodem half-duplex audio device
video codecs


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a list of what is listed under sound. please help. I dont have the icon in bottom right corner to turn volumn up either

audio codecs
game port for ch products gamecard 3
legacy audio drivers
legacy video capture devices
media control devices
unimodem half-duplex audio device
video codecs


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Was SP3 part of the install or was it downloaded?


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

do not know. do not know what sp3 is. must have been included n one of the downloads


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Go to Start>Right Click on My Computer>Properties

On the General Tab under System it should state what service pack (SP) is installed.

Please post the SP you have.

Bill


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

service pak2. It came with the restore


----------



## csdwew (Oct 27, 2010)

any help wth the sound


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Upgrade to SP3 and run windows update . . it will often offer sound drivers


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This should be the sound driver:
http://support.gateway.com/support/...dio Driver Version: 6.14.10.0565&uid=28724699

I do find it strange though that you have no errors in the Device Manager (yellow !) or unknown devices


----------

